# Fall Overseeding Seed Advice



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey guys, looking for advice as to what type of seed or seed blend to choose for my fall overseeding project in the Pittsburgh area. Still new to the lawn care game but I've been learning a ton on this site! My lawn was installed in early June shortly after we closed on a newly built house. The contractor used the "Pennsylvania State" blend to initially seed, I'll attach a pic of the seed analysis below. I will be mostly trying to fill in the thin areas with some isolated bare spot repair. My question is, should I stick with this seed blend even with the high KBG ratio or go with a more custom blend of just PRG & TTTF from seed super store? My concern is that the KBG will germinate too slowly and that the KBG seed in the blend will essentially be wasted. Thoughts or advice? What do you all turn to for your overseeding needs?

Thanks!


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

In my opinion I would hate that blend. I wouldn't have chewings or red Fescue in my yard unless you have a TON of shade. I would go with a 3 way blend of turf type fescue if it was me. Overseeding at 6lb per thousand.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cannavaro, falcon V, and Faith have very good scores in that area in recent data.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not sure the current status of your lawn but assuming that mix was planted you probably have mostly PRG and some of the fine fescue. I doubt any of the bluegrass sprouted--maybe some.

I agree with Vols that fine fescue belong in heavily shaded areas only. If it establishes in sunny areas, it will turn brown in the heat making your lawn look poor. It won't die because it's very hardy.

It seems your best bet would be to find a good PRG and overseed with that. It will germinate quickly, be a dark green and likely match most of your yard. Pittsburgh doesn't get brutally hot so it should handle the summers.

I actually purchased 10lbs of SSS PRG mix to include in my lawn reno this year. I also bought a 10lb bag of Pangea GLR for patching, etc.

Simply my $.02


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> In my opinion I would hate that blend. I wouldn't have chewings or red Fescue in my yard unless you have a TON of shade. I would go with a 3 way blend of turf type fescue if it was me. Overseeding at 6lb per thousand.


I agree, this blend wouldn't have been my first choice either if I was given the choice. Not a whole lot of shade in my yard and the areas that get direct sun for most of the afternoon have struggled quite a bit and are thin and patchy. Thanks for the recommendation on seed, going to look into those!


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> I'm not sure the current status of your lawn but assuming that mix was planted you probably have mostly PRG and some of the fine fescue. I doubt any of the bluegrass sprouted--maybe some.
> 
> I agree with Vols that fine fescue belong in heavily shaded areas only. If it establishes in sunny areas, it will turn brown in the heat making your lawn look poor. It won't die because it's very hardy.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head... Mostly PRG and some fine fescue under the deck stairs and on the shady side of the house. I imagine that the areas that turned brown and dried up in the back yard is where the fine fescue took hold. Ended up with 2 large, dried up thin areas. I ran a dethatcher over those areas and heavily raked them areas today in prep for overseeding in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully whatever I overseed that area with will overtake any of the roots left behind. I looked into that SSS PRG mix, sounds pretty good... Actually leaning towards that now I think.
I appreciate the advice!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The other thing to note with that seed you pictured is it's only 50% actual seed. The other 50% is their smart coating. With almost any other reputable seed seller, including SSS, you will be getting 100% seed. So, that Scott's bag of seed you can double the price.


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The other thing to note with that seed you pictured is it's only 50% actual seed. The other 50% is their smart coating. With almost any other reputable seed seller, including SSS, you will be getting 100% seed. So, that Scott's bag of seed you can double the price.


Yup, excellent point pennstater. That was some leftover seed they gave me to spot treat as necessary, such a waste if you ask me to pay for 50% "water-smart coating" or whatever they called it, lol.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SeanT17 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing to note with that seed you pictured is it's only 50% actual seed. The other 50% is their smart coating. With almost any other reputable seed seller, including SSS, you will be getting 100% seed. So, that Scott's bag of seed you can double the price.
> ...


No substitute for actual watering. I had some smart coated seed before but still, "if it dries...it dies".


----------

